

Ask HN: Best cross platform mobile development framework for native apps ? - Gauravdev

{updated}
What do you think is best cross platform mobile development framework for native apps ?<p>(It should support both iOS and Android)<p>Is there one which lets you develop your apps in Java ?
======
gerggerg
For what: websites? native apps? Are there any features you see your app
needing that you couldn't do with html5 / javascript?

------
saiko-chriskun
phonegap seems to be pretty standard.

------
recoiledsnake
MonoTouch?

